
Desktop Linux: The Dream Is Dead - r11t
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/207999/desktop_linux_the_dream_is_dead.html
======
mgunes
The unfortunate irony is that as the number of desktop Linux enthusiasts
grows, along with the percentage of the newly initiated and easily aggravated,
this kind of linkbait wins more and more Google juice and ad cash for
mainstream "IT magazines".

